# Drawing Bettas + Art Trades anyone?



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Hello! 

*Drawings*
I have not had a chance to draw in a long time... but I really miss it and would love to draw some fish.

I can start by taking two requests if anyone is interested!  Please post a (clear as possible) image of your Betta (other fish are fine, too) if requests are open.

Results might be in pencil or paint, depending on what I am in the mood for. Turnaround time is open-ended but tonight I want to complete at least one if someone responds soon enough 

*Art Trades?*
If anyone is interested in swapping more detailed art pieces (scanned/photo'd images only) please send me a PM.

*Random Examples*
So people don't think I'm totally incompetent :lol: Let's hope I'm not "rusty"


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I LOVE your artwork!!! Could you give Dangerous a shot?


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Awesome! Can you do Pi please?


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Here is another picture of him:


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Thanks guys  I will work on these today!


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Your are very talented!!! Do you sell your art?

I would love to see one with Emmett and Firework together, if you have the time. If not, I understand. 

I am still in the "research till your eyeballs fall out" stage of breeding them, I hope to begin conditioning this month. So, if you can get them together, just go with what your creativity gives you. Perhaps Emmett showing off? Firework playing hard to get? I don't know... :-D


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Ooooooh can u do angel for me?


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Another pic... Angel is dark blue and his fins are a lighter dark blue. Sorry for the terrible pics


----------

